# Noteperformer not starting in Dorico 4?



## sundrowned (Apr 13, 2022)

The NP plugin gets stuck at the loading splash screen but the mixer never loads. PC based. Have re-installed NP and restarted everything a few times. I've seen some other people have the same issue but no clear solution.

Anyone had a similar issue and solved it?


----------



## RogiervG (Apr 15, 2022)

sorry, it works fine at my side. also pc, np3.x, dorico pro 4


----------



## sinkd (Apr 15, 2022)

sorry--mac based here. I would check this topic on the dorico forum. The problem was the install path for Dorico 4:









Dorico Pro 4.0 and NotePerformer 3.3.2


No, that other folder is only relevant if you start the audio engine by itself, something that users normally should not do. It doesn’t do harm, but also does not do anything good 😉 But please try again with a new project from scratch and apply the NotePerformer playback template. Does that do...




forums.steinberg.net


----------



## ssnowe (Apr 15, 2022)

Its appears to be acting as if access to the sound card/asio driver is blocked/being used by something else


----------

